# Améliorations du systèmes



## Briellespoubelle (30 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour,

savez-vous comment on fait pour signaler à Apple des problèmes dans leurs logiciels ou système iPad OS ?

bye


----------



## Chris K (30 Janvier 2022)

Product Feedback
					

We would love to hear your comments about any of our hardware and software products. Send us your thoughts.



					www.apple.com


----------



## Briellespoubelle (30 Janvier 2022)

Chris K a dit:


> Product Feedback
> 
> 
> We would love to hear your comments about any of our hardware and software products. Send us your thoughts.
> ...


Bonjour,
Merci pour ce lien, il s’agit d’Apple.com, site en américain qui me présente le dernier iPhone, je n’ai pas envie de fouiller dans tout leur site pour savoir où je dois leur écrire. 
Avez-vous quelque chose de plus adéquat, un lien direct ?
Merci


----------



## nicomarcos (30 Janvier 2022)

Briellespoubelle a dit:


> un lien direct ?


MP Steve Jobs


----------



## edenpulse (30 Janvier 2022)

https://www.apple.com/feedback/ ← je pense que le lien est ici  
(pour une raison obscure, le précédent n'as pas l'air de faire autre chose que rediriger vers apple.com)


----------



## peyret (30 Janvier 2022)

edenpulse a dit:


> pour une raison obscure,


encore "obscure"


----------



## Chris K (31 Janvier 2022)

Briellespoubelle a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Merci pour ce lien, il s’agit d’Apple.com, site en américain qui me présente le dernier iPhone, je n’ai pas envie de fouiller dans tout leur site pour savoir où je dois leur écrire.
> Avez-vous quelque chose de plus adéquat, un lien direct ?
> Merci



Sais pas pourquoi le lien feedback n’est pas passez ici. Ceci dit il n’était pas bien difficile à retrouver.


----------



## nicomarcos (31 Janvier 2022)

Tu devrais contacter cette personne : https://www.iphon.fr/post/il-decouvre-un-bug-genant-apple-lui-offre-100-000-dollars


----------



## Locke (31 Janvier 2022)

Chris K a dit:


> Sais pas pourquoi le lien feedback n’est pas passez ici. Ceci dit il n’était pas bien difficile à retrouver.


Ce sont les réglages des forums, si un lien ne passe pas directement, il faut le mettre entre des balises </> Bloc de code...

```
https://www.apple.com/feedback/
```
...et pas d'autre choix que de faire un Copier/Coller du lien.


----------



## Briellespoubelle (31 Janvier 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Ce sont les réglages des forums, si un lien ne passe pas directement, il faut le mettre entre des balises </> Bloc de code...
> 
> ```
> https://www.apple.com/feedback/
> ...


Merci Locke,
Effectivement maintenant ça fonctionne parfaitement, je vais pouvoir faire remonter quelques petits détails (petits mais embêtants) ergonomiques.
Merci,
Bye

En fait je ne vais pas y arriver, il faut écrire en américain, et je n’ai pas le niveau. Est-ce qu’on a la même chose en français quelque part ?


----------



## Briellespoubelle (6 Février 2022)

edenpulse a dit:


> https://www.apple.com/feedback/ ← je pense que le lien est ici
> (pour une raison obscure, le précédent n'as pas l'air de faire autre chose que rediriger vers apple.com)


Merci, mais ça n’est pas le cas, ton lien aboutit ici : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/guide/ipad/welcome/ipados

est-ce que quelqu’un a une autre idée ?


----------



## nicomarcos (6 Février 2022)

Briellespoubelle a dit:


> savez-vous comment on fait pour signaler à Apple des problèmes dans leurs logiciels ou système iPad OS ?


Et bien on va dire que tu est ici justement sur un forum d'entraide et si tu nous exposais tes problèmes un  membre pourrait
peut-être t'aider au lieu d'essayer de contacter Cupertino


----------



## Briellespoubelle (6 Février 2022)

C’est une bonne idée, merci, je vais ressortir quelques vieux posts  en voici un :
- Quand je suis sur une page de navigation, comme actuellement, et que je veux cliquer dans la fenêtre de recherche, régulièrement mon doigt, trop gros certainement, appuie sur les trois petits boutons qui m’offrent Split View. C’est une gêne, as-tu une solution pour m’aider ? Peut-on les faire disparaître par un paramétrage ?


----------



## nicomarcos (6 Février 2022)

Briellespoubelle a dit:


> as-tu une solution pour m’aider


Non pas du tout, jamais rencontré ce problème


----------



## Briellespoubelle (6 Février 2022)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Non pas du tout, jamais rencontré ce problème


Alors un deuxième : 
Pourquoi sur iPad, quand je cherche un fichier, avec Spotlight, il ne le trouve pas alors que dans l’application Fichiers, quand je fais la même recherche, il apparaît ?


----------

